# Le Sharo



## mooro (Apr 22, 2008)

I think I'm going mad. Just spent a year doing up a Autohomes Bedouin. Every conceivable mod-con now. Reupholstered. Looks great. 

Would be well happy (for some reason I prefer classic to new motorhomes - I like the character). 

However down in Doset in May I saw a Le Sharo. It was love at first sight. 

I'm on the verge of buying one, and starting the whole refurb process again. 91 in good nick, but missing manuals (does anyone have one?). 

Am I mad?


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

Maybe, but they do look great. :wink:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I get the hots for those and I think they have VW engine in which inspires confidence. 

I would have one if it would fit on the driveway. Porky justs fits. :roll:


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

Most of the ones I've seen have the VR6 engine and auto box. Bet they go as good as they look!


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

From what I recall of the Le Sharo it had all Renault running gear and was appallingly underpowered. :?


----------



## rft (May 4, 2006)

mooro said:


> Am I mad?


YES!


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

The earlier ones were renault I came very close in about 1994 and decided they were too old and underpowered. 
The VWs were a sequel, and certainly looked a much better product. Still dont think I would though, the world has moved on.


----------



## mooro (Apr 22, 2008)

jonegood said:


> The earlier ones were renault I came very close in about 1994 and decided they were too old and underpowered.
> The VWs were a sequel, and certainly looked a much better product. Still dont think I would though, the world has moved on.


The early ones had only 57hp, pulling 3000kg. This one has 103hp, so a big improvement.

The follow up was called the Rialta. I never see these come onto the market unless they are one of the last batch circa. 2003. As I alluded to, I've gotten the classic camper bug. I was persuaded from this line of reckoning, but in my search for a new rig, happened across the advert for the Le Sharo.

Woooweeeeeee....I got the horn.

I would love an older Rialta as VW parts much easier to get, though I am led to believe that Le Sharo part sourcing not as bad as made out, if you know to base much of your search on a Renault 25.


----------



## mooro (Apr 22, 2008)

Too late now, bought it!


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

Nice! 8)


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

mooro said:


> Too late now, bought it!


OK mooro and good luck.
I would keep my eyes open for another scrapper as the Renault parts are a mixture of old Renault cars and vans.

I have seen both the Le Sharo and Phasar sell for around £5k needing work. But might be a good option for spares and a learning curve.
Dudley's might even have some old parts to clear.

Check out the ARVE mag.

Ray.


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

Hi,
A friend had one of these powered by the renault petrol engine driving an auto gearbox. While it was not a fast van it always got to its destination and kept up ok on motorways, he only changed it when the customs man decided he'd got to much tobacco and confiscated the van..be warned. As I recall the only complaint was the lack of storage but as you've already bought it- best of luck, I always liked it and it gets you inside at the Americana :lol: 
Regards,
Chris


----------



## mooro (Apr 22, 2008)

raynipper said:


> mooro said:
> 
> 
> > Too late now, bought it!
> ...


I've paid £6,000 with (I hope) no major work needed.

I'll give Dudley's a call.

And Chris this Americana sounds interesting. Tell me more!


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

Hi,
The Americana is a long weekend event run every year at Newark show ground. It consists of 2 outdoor stages plus 3 indoor with a mixture of rock and country and western music. There are displays of classic american and british cars and motorbikes, lots of stalls and sellers. The theme as you may have guessed is American lifestyle with cars and bikes cruising around. American campers are often invited to camp inside the showground and the rest of us are located in the temporary campsite adjacent. This year we arrived on Thursday and left the following monday, fees were £80 each plus £25 per camping unit. The best idea is to look on the Americana website to get an idea of the type of bands etc. for us it's the highlight of the year,
Regards,
Chris.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Americana is run by Chris Jackson an American enthusiast.

http://www.americana-international.co.uk/

Ray.


----------



## SarahM (Apr 17, 2006)

*Le Sharo parts from US*

I have a 1985 Le Sharo - and have got parts from John in US. www.winnebagoparts.com and email is [email protected].

He's incredibly helpful by email (I sent him photos of the part of the van I had a problem with so he could see what I needed) and also by phone - and postage isn't too dear if you're not in a hurry (and obviously what you're looking for isn't very heavy!).


----------

